# 8 bubble 7up bottle.



## Lee Brown (Feb 14, 2021)

I  am looking for an 8 bubble on the neck 7up bottle. Please look around. Thank you!


----------



## RCO (Feb 14, 2021)

there is dozens of different 8 bubble seven up bottles ? which one specifically are you looking for ?


----------



## Lee Brown (Feb 14, 2021)

Thank you, 8 bubble on the neck.


----------



## Lee Brown (Feb 16, 2021)

Anyone have one?


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 16, 2021)

Cool?
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## GRACE ABOUND (Feb 19, 2021)

Howdy LEE; They Call Me Grace Abounds .I Have An Eight Bubble Over The Girls Head Between Her Arms And Under The Big 7 Up On Front  The Color Of The Bottle Is Brown Or Amburn .It Is A Little Rare. A & UP Is Embossed On Each Side Of The Neck .The Only It Comes From Houston


----------



## GRACE ABOUND (Feb 19, 2021)

Here Is The Images .


----------



## Lee Brown (Feb 20, 2021)

Thank you so much for the images! I do already have one of those however. I will try and find an image of what I am looking for. I would also be glad to look around for something you like. Let me know!


----------



## Lee Brown (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## Lee Brown (Feb 20, 2021)

The bottle on the right has 8 bubbles in the white square on the neck of the bottle.


----------

